# van,truck, from italy to scotland, uk.



## owen edelsten (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello all. I need to bring some furniture and household effects from Modena to Glasgow in November (2011) and wondered if anyone had a suggestion of how best to manage this. I am open to any reasonable ideas such as sharing a van, sharing a container, hiring an import export company or whatever. Maybe there is someone regularly going back and forth that I could pay to do it, so any ideas, please let me know.

Thanks, Owen.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

if you pm me i can give you the website address of a company who will collect and deliver for you



owen edelsten said:


> Hello all. I need to bring some furniture and household effects from Modena to Glasgow in November (2011) and wondered if anyone had a suggestion of how best to manage this. I am open to any reasonable ideas such as sharing a van, sharing a container, hiring an import export company or whatever. Maybe there is someone regularly going back and forth that I could pay to do it, so any ideas, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Owen.


----------



## salento1 (Aug 7, 2011)

owen edelsten said:


> Hello all. I need to bring some furniture and household effects from Modena to Glasgow in November (2011) and wondered if anyone had a suggestion of how best to manage this. I am open to any reasonable ideas such as sharing a van, sharing a container, hiring an import export company or whatever. Maybe there is someone regularly going back and forth that I could pay to do it, so any ideas, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Owen.




Try Clark and Rose removal company as we used them for furniture removal from Scotland to Southern Italy and they were reasonably priced.


----------

